# morels?



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

freind of mine always goes huntin' for them and was wondering when they do and were to find them.. he told me some specific tree but.... anything to look for... Any help is appreciated..

Shane


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

By the looks of the rain coming down today it won't be long.Of course it's supposed to be cooler the next few days :16suspect ,but as soon as it warms back up they will be popping :chillin: 
I don't know what exactly to tell you to look for.I kind of have a knack for finding them though.There's several good web sites that tell you what to look for.If you can get your buddy to let you tag along it would help you out(don't count on it :lol: )
All I can really tell you is as soon as it warms back up get in the woods and start looking around...stick to sandier areas and good luck!


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I just talked to my father in law and he found one black morel on my property down in Monroe County. To bad we are going to get cold weather at the end of the week because this rain really would have gotten things going.


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

deputy865 said:


> freind of mine always goes huntin' for them and was wondering when they do and were to find them.. he told me some specific tree but.... anything to look for... Any help is appreciated..
> 
> Shane


Shane come visit my site and all your questions will be answered.

Http://www.northerncountrymorels.com

Also come visit the meesage board forums for even more info

Http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/messageboard


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Great site for morels, Thanks


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I remember going hunting for them one year and had little success only to come home and find tons growing along side our house. Dont they grow in different spots every year?


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

kcud rellik said:


> I remember going hunting for them one year and had little success only to come home and find tons growing along side our house. Dont they grow in different spots every year?


Some areas will produce year after year when others may produce 1 year then never again. I have seen spots produce every-other year. This is why morel hunting is so addictive and challenging. You can never figure these things out. 

Like they say...

They Grow Where They Grow


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I've been out like 6 times so far this year but I haven't been finding them yet. I know it's too dry. I just go out and look anyway. Never know you might find an antler shed or something.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

What a crappy forecast ey?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 4, 2005)

As for the spots producing only one year, I read somewhere that It takes a full 7-8 years for the morel spore to start growing, and because of this you should never harvest every single morel in an area and always use something like a burlap sack to keep your morels because then the spores from the mushrooms you picked can fall to the ground.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Did a little 3 in 1 yesterday. Went looking for some morels (no luck, didnt look very hard being i'm new to this and dont really know what i'm doin) then tied a little fly on my ultra lite pole and caught a couple of gills on the river.(was looking for the morels but got side tracked) then checked my minnow traps and caught 3 huge crawfish. I'm gonna do the same today ecept reset my minnow traps and try to get some little bluegills or chubs in there. any way i'm going to my aunts house the weekend to try to find my first morels soooo. we'll just have to see, still learning how to find these things  

-Shane


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

deputy865 said:


> Did a little 3 in 1 yesterday. Went looking for some morels (no luck, didnt look very hard being i'm new to this and dont really know what i'm doin) then tied a little fly on my ultra lite pole and caught a couple of gills on the river.(was looking for the morels but got side tracked) then checked my minnow traps and caught 3 huge crawfish. I'm gonna do the same today ecept reset my minnow traps and try to get some little bluegills or chubs in there. any way i'm going to my aunts house the weekend to try to find my first morels soooo. we'll just have to see, still learning how to find these things
> 
> -Shane


Boy them Gills sound great!! 

All you need now is some morels to go with the Gills. Hopefully soon...I myself have had no luck.:gaga:


----------

